# Error con cargador Dell



## j0rg3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola que tal...

la verdad no se si esto valla aqui . pero espero que me puedan ayudar con mi problema.

tengo una dell inspiron y en la salida del cargador tiene un pin delgado que segun yo no tiene voltaje pero el punto es que a mi cargador se le rompio ese pin y ahora al conectarla me dice que ese no es el cargador original, sinendo que si lo es. bueno lo que me gustaria saber es para que si sirve ese pin en el cargador (que funcion tiene) para ver si lo puedo sustituir con algo.

de ahi en fuera todo esta bien en mi cargador, me refiero a que la salida de voltaje es la correcta y me gustaria de alguna manera poder repararlo y reponer ese pin que se rompio si es que se puede. 

cabe destacar que la computadora si carga pero cada vez que la conecto me sale ese mensaje..


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 28, 2010)

tratá de conseguir un repuesto del conectorcito.... otra no hay...


----------



## j0rg3 (Mar 30, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> tratá de conseguir un repuesto del conectorcito.... otra no hay...



muchas gracias pablo...


----------



## constantan (Abr 10, 2010)

tendrias que tratar de repararlo se ve que el daño fisico del cargador , proboca que la pc no lo reconozca como original.


----------

